# How Do You Prevent Rust While Storing?



## disgrig (Mar 4, 2015)

I recently picked up a couple of Stingrays and plan to keep in a finished basement.  There is a dehumidifier there and stays relatively dry.  Would it still be wise to perhaps put some wax on the metal and/or treat tires with Armor All or something?  Or does anyone have any other "tricks of the trade" that work.
Thanks for the help.
Dave (disgrig)


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2015)

Good question, and I would like to hear some feedback on what the Mid Western and Eastern boys do. A few years ago I went back to Fond du Lac for a family reunion the first week of July. I stayed with some relatives in Madison and I had a nice room down in the finished basement. There was a dehumidifier and I must have dumped out over 5 gallons of water a day and I woke up in mornings with frizzy matted hair.   Seems like a basement would be the worst place to store anything other than jarred goods and potatoes. Put the bikes upstairs in a bedroom and put the kids downstairs? 

Maybe put them in big plastic bag with 10-30 pounds of rice and seal it up tight.


----------



## vuniw (Mar 5, 2015)

My basement is very damp so I keep my bikes scattered around my house. It keeps them clean and I get to enjoy them while doing every day activities.


----------



## vincev (Mar 5, 2015)

I would just wax them real well.I have an unfinished basement and keep some really nice bikes down there with no problem


----------



## videoranger (Mar 5, 2015)

wax paint and chrome, but do not wax the decals on Schwinn's as they can mysteriously vanish! John Deere Ultra Guard for rubber is the only thing I ever use on tires as it does not contain rubber destroying silicone. It is really the best you can find. 
http://www.shopgreendealer.com/John-Deere-Ultra-Guard-Tire-and-Rubber-Protection-TY16369.html
 It can actually soften old hard rubber with repeated use and will keep tires soft with out the dust collecting "wet look". If your basement is too humid keep bikes in the living room or bed room or den etc. Rotate the tires every few weeks to prevent flat spots on old tires and keep them aired up. Avoid direct sunlight. Be sure to admire them on a regular basis.


----------



## vuniw (Mar 5, 2015)

videoranger said:


> Be sure to admire them on a regular basis.




Most important bit of advice!


----------



## disgrig (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice on storing and avoiding rust.  Appreciate the tip re John Deere Ultra Guard for rubber.  Also, avoid putting wax on decals makes sense.  I had a '78 Corvette Pace Car with the decals, and that same advice held true; wax on decals can tend to crack and just basically destroy them.  Maybe it depends on kind of wax ??  -- but I'm going to avoid it period.


----------



## vastingray (Mar 5, 2015)

If your talking long term storage soak it in wd-40  I picked a 68 Honda ct 90 a few years back from a young guy his dad bought it new took it with them camping and sprayed  it down with WD every time  it looked rough when I brought it home washed it with some dawn and looked like new again it was years like 20 years  of dust and dirt just attached to the wd  the chrome ,paint  it literally looks like new


----------



## videoranger (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a Schwinn Town and Country 3 wheeler that had rather dull paint and nice white decals. When I polished up the paint and waxed the bike the white lettering on the decals began to disappear over time, not right away, but over several weeks. With my super nice 65 deluxe Ray I waxed around the edges of the decals to avoid the same happening again.


----------

